# Pineland Reds



## 4m4387 (Jan 5, 2012)

I was on some nice reds this morning , this guy was pulling the boat around and headed too the styx till I put the Power Pole down to stop him.Caught some 12'' snappers and a this one measured in at 27'' on the nose  ;D Ive been playing with this group of fish for a few days now and they have been pretty picky eaters as for plastics but a live pin with a few cuts on the sides did the trick today.


----------



## tpasurf1 (Mar 25, 2011)

nice reds, looks like you were on them!


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

Perfect Tournament fish !


----------



## bmack (Sep 8, 2009)

Nice fish. Was just down there with the family doing some fishing. You're right about picky, found some reds that would chase whatever i was throwing to the boat and then turn around, didn't have any livies. The trout cooperated like always though


----------



## jchin7 (May 17, 2018)

Nice fish!!


----------

